# Approaching cycling landmark.



## Chris Hobson (Apr 19, 2017)

I was hoping that I would have passed it by the time I got around to creating this post but unfortunately I'm just not quite there yet. When I was diagnosed in May 2013 at the age of 54, I sorted my old bike out and started riding just three miles per day. At the time, I kitted it out with a cycle computer to keep track of my milage and, after just under four years, have clocked up 7,909 miles. Later I bought a road bike which has now done 1,410 miles and, more recently, I bought a single speed bike which has now done 658 miles, mostly on the turbo trainer. This means that I have now done a total of 9,977 miles, just 23 short of ten thousand.

The bike that has done the biggest share was a cheap mountain bike bought in the mid nineteen nineties. It has gradually been upgraded over the years until non of the original bike is left. I have no idea how many miles I did on it prior to me becoming a born again cyclist but it must have been quite a lot. The road bike was a Specialized Allez, I have now swapped the computer from that one onto a new carbon fibre bike from Planet X. I bought the Charge single speed bike to use with the turbo trainer but I do take it out on the road from time to time as it is great fun to ride. I'm hoping to rebuild the Allez as a cyclocross bike if I can find a suitable frame.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 23, 2017)

After a busy weekend I'm now up to 10,046 so I've made it. I have sort of been expecting some one upmanship, maybe from Matt or Stirrat, that would stop me feeling so pleased with myself. I thought that ten thousand miles in four years was quite impressive but thought that someone would come along to put me in my place. Maybe other people just don't count their miles quite as obsessively as I do.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 23, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> After a busy weekend I'm now up to 10,046 so I've made it. I have sort of been expecting some one upmanship, maybe from Matt or Stirrat, that would stop me feeling so pleased with myself. I thought that ten thousand miles in four years was quite impressive but thought that someone would come along to put me in my place. Maybe other people just don't count their miles quite as obsessively as I do.



Haha, not from me Chris.  Well done! 

I only knew for definite how many miles I was doing when I moved into modern times and got the Garmin a couple of years ago.  Strava currently says 5787.6 total miles and first ride using the Garmin was 22 March 2015.  It's certainly addictive and one of the first things I do when I get back is download/upload the ride and check the stats.  In terms of miles from diagnosis I've absolutely no idea - did they have bike computers in 1986?  Although I certainly wasn't doing anything like the distances I am now.  In 1986 it was on a second hand Falcon Black Diamond road bike.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 24, 2017)

If your levels of activity have been consistent that would mean that 5,787 miles in just over two years would equate to well over 10,000 in  just under four years so I think that you would have me beat. Bike computers were around in the eighties, before that you could get mechanical ones like a minature motorcycle speedo head. I use a TomTom multisport watch and, like you, I am always keen to get my activities uploaded so that I can analyse them. I really like studying the map of my route for some reason, there is something quite fascinating about it. I recently bought a new watch after breaking the old one. This one records swim sessions much more accurately, the old one used to give you the odd free length every now and then so it would say that you had done slightly more than you actually had. The new one seems to be spot on.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 16, 2017)

When writing the original post here I was wondering if the indoor mileage should really be included. Stationary pedaling isn't really the same as cycling properly and I had a niggly feeling that maybe it somehow didn't count. Anyway, I've now done around six hundred miles on the PX so that the mileage shown on the computer is just over two thousand. The old mountain bike has now done more than eight thousand so I'm now up to a genuine ten thousand miles.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 1, 2019)

I went out for a fifteen mile bike ride this morning as the mileage on my old commuter bike was up to 9985. So at last I will get to clock up a genuine ten thousand miles on this bike. As there are only five digits including the tenths, I was expecting that it would just roll around to zero. Instead it rolled up to 9999.9 and then, after I had ridden another tenth of a mile, the row of nines just started flashing. So I have had to manually reset it to zero. It took rather longer than expected due to a number of unrelated factors. The terrible weather and the bike being out of order for a while being the main ones. I have my retirement planned for 27th March next year, it will be interesting to see whether I cycle more or less as a consequence.


----------

